# deer burger --- beef suet



## voodoochile (Jan 1, 2014)

I like to add beef suet to my deer burger but I do have problems grinding the suet . It tends to cake up in the grinder and will actually stop the grinder from grinding . You have to take the plate and knife out every so often and clean things out .

 Anyone have any tips for grinding suet ? 

BTW ......... I have tried many different fat sources for my deer burger and suet is the best ... hands down . It is loaded with flavor and has a low melting point so the fat cooks out well.  Most people dont even realize they are eating deer burger ,they think it is beef .

 if you are interested ....... 10 lbs deer meat , 1 1/2 -2 lbs beef suet , 1 lb bacon  ............ I grind thru a course plate twice


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2014)

Freeze the suet and sharper the grinder blade and platen.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145742/sharpening-grinder-blades-plates-etc#post_1026583


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks ......... I actually did freeze the suet today before I ran it thru and it did help !!! .


----------

